# Source for Mason Jar type labels.



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Does anyone do anything special for Labels for mason jars either regular or widemouth?

I have regular labels (like for 2lb jars) and have thought about just sticking them to the side of the jar. I've also seen some labels that go on the lids.

Do you just use the lids that come with the mason jars or do you use different type lids? I don't want to spend a ton of money.

Basically I want to try to keep any label I use under $0.15 per jar yet still look like a quality label.

Thanks,


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

You know what we did was to make a small tag out of card stock. We then punched in one corner and tied it to the jar with raffia.
I'll send you a copy of the tag in email.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

bee crazy said:


> You know what we did was to make a small tag out of card stock. We then punched in one corner and tied it to the jar with raffia.
> I'll send you a copy of the tag in email.


Thanks.

I did a little experiment last year when selling my honey. I had plain glass jars with labels on the side and glass jars with rafia tied around the lid.

Everyone grabbed the plain glass jar off the table instead of the rafia ones. I figured the "cute" look would go first. Not one person bought them. I ended up taking it off and they all sold.

It was weird. Of course I do live in Hillbillyville! LOL Maybe "cute" isn't what they wanted.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*amy's bee labels can fix you up*

get wiwth amy of amy's bee labels she does excellent work at a fare price she is excellent to work with and creative. if it can be done she is the go to gal I have differnet labels I have ran on my jars heres is picked 3 to one over the others I finally quite using the others and use only hers she has posting here on beesource in the items for sale she also advertises abj and bc mags.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

Ever notice how glossy photo paper gives you those bright colors and high resolution? That's what I print my labels on and rubber glue them to the lid. They should be circular labels to do this of course. Trying to get the stiff photo paper to stick on the sides of a mason jar is too darn tricky.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

We use Mailing Labels from Avery that we buy at Walmart. They are 2x4 inches. It took a bit of work with the computer since the software only wanted to print them positioned with the 2" as the height. I was able to turn them so that they are printed with the 4" as the height. My wife designed our image that is on it. After making a master sheet, we then just photocopy it onto the "peel and stick" sheets. They aren't as eye-catching as we'd like, but we get 100 for around $5 or so and feel a lot more self-sufficient. We're also able to print them out as needed rather than have a lot laying around or ordering in large batches.

For pints, we tried a smaller size sold at Walmart, but it wasn't small enough and the edges wrinkled where they wrapped around the jar. So we bought a Staples product, a full sheet-sized sticker. We can use it to custom size and shape our lables, though they'll have to be hand-cut. The pack contains 100 sheets which could yeild 1000 labels and was less then $15. 

WayaCoyote


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

mr williamson sezs:
I've also seen some labels that go on the lids.

tecumseh replies:
I use a 2 inch round label that goes on the lid. this accomplishes several things... first when the bottle is returned I don't have to peal and scrape the old label off the jar, two it allows the maximum amount of sunlight to pass thru the glass unobstructed, and three when some of the bottle crystalizes I don't even concern myself with the label when I plot the jar in the hot water bath.

I obtain the labels from draper's.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks guys. Looks like I have some options.

I also was concerned about the light AND the ability for the customers to reliquify w/out ruining the label.


----------



## EKW (Feb 2, 2005)

Like Tecumseh, we use a 2" round label on the lid. We make them ourselves on the computer and print them on a heavy weight paper. We, too, think the product looks better when you can see right through the jar without the obstruction of a label. 

We use the 2 piece lid which comes with the jars. I think it would be more convenient for the customer to use a one piece lid, but this presents two problems for us-

1. We could not use the labels that we are using now,
2. It would add to the cost of the product, and even if the cost was negligible, we would still be faced with the problem of what to do with all the 2 piece lids. Since we use thousands of jars, those extra lids would add up fast!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

EKW said:


> Like Tecumseh, we use a 2" round label on the lid. We make them ourselves on the computer and print them on a heavy weight paper. We, too, think the product looks better when you can see right through the jar without the obstruction of a label.
> 
> We use the 2 piece lid which comes with the jars. I think it would be more convenient for the customer to use a one piece lid, but this presents two problems for us-
> 
> ...


Does your 2" round label have a sticky back? If so where do you find them?


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

In Indiana, food laws require that "required info" be on SIDE of jar.


----------



## EKW (Feb 2, 2005)

honeyman46408 said:


> Does your 2" round label have a sticky back? If so where do you find them?


No sticky back. We designed them ourselves- actually, I am not sure if they are exactly 2", can't remember. They are just big enough to fit on top of the flat and under the ring of the 2 piece lids. We do not attach them to the lid in any way. I haven't started doing this yet, but we designed the labels so that we could print recipes on the back. Since the labels come off when the ring is removed the customer could easily save the recipes for later use if desired, or, just toss them. Also, a lot of our customers re-use the jars and lids for home canning, which is possible because we do not seal the jars when we bottle the honey. We tried labels with adhesive backing but found that they made a real mess and were impossible to get off the flat so that the lid could be reused.


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

You can get the adhesive backed round labels from www.onlinelabels.com.
They are fairly reasonable too. But you'll have to get them printed yourself.


----------

